# How Much Can One Plant Produce?



## fh12345 (Jun 16, 2007)

im growing a outdoor plant( just one). how much weed could one decently grown marijuana plant produce. my friend told me like an ounce or two but i thought that sounded a little exaggerated. thnks.


----------



## abudsmoker (Jun 16, 2007)

is your plant a male? outdoor plants started early will have oz's if not lbs


----------



## crickitmd (Jun 16, 2007)

if you dont used ferts dont count on getting more then 1 ounce a plant. last year i had 1 plant outside. i didnt use ferts and my bottom leaves kept burning. only harvested like 1/2 ounce. now i have 9 plants outside. hoping to get aleast 5 females. and hopefully ill harvest atleast 1/2 pound


----------



## TheConstantGardner (Jun 16, 2007)

I've seen an outdoor plants produce as little as 1/2 oz up to a pound. There are too many factors to give you the answer you're looking for. A decent grow could give you a few ounces per plant.

Good luck!


----------



## mogie (Jun 16, 2007)

*How much will I yield?*
_"I have XXX watts...how much will I yield?"_ or _"How can I get bigger yields?"_

*A common inquiry.* From ambitious new gardeners and for good reason too. But, this is really a loaded question that doesn't have a definite answer. It seems one of the first assumptions by new gardeners is that loads of light automatically equals loads of buds. Unfortunately, it's just not that simple. Yield is equally contingent on a number of factors; light, temperature, humidity, water, nutrients, CO2/ventilation, genetics, etc. Think of it as an engine, with each factor of cultivation representing a single piston, sure the engine will run if some of the cylinders are misfiring or not firing at all, but to yield the most power from that engine, all cylinders must be firing in sync and at maximum capacity.

*Temperature.* Most cannabis plants will slow or cease growth when temp's get above 85F, or below 65f. Optimal lights-on temp for most strains is about 72-78F, with 5-10 degrees cooler during the dark period being a good rule of thumb.

*Humidity.* Cannabis does best around 45&#37;-55% RH (relative humidity). 
During veg and late flower, however letting it drop lower during the final two weeks of flower is advised, as it will help prevent mould problems.

*Water/moisture.* Cannabis generally doesn't like "wet feet", or a soggy environment, so it's very important to have a fast draining soil/soil-less mix (or well aerated solution in a hydro garden). Wet or damp conditions can also lead to mould problems during flowering.

*Nutrients.* Cannabis will require a variety of nutrients at varying NPK ratios during its existence. NPK stand for; nitrogen (N), phosphorus (P), and potassium (K)-the three major nutrients used by plants. Simply put, your plants will need a fertilizer with more N than P and K during vegetative growth and fertilizer with more P than N and K during flowering. Using any well-known quality fertilizer applied per instruction @ &#189; strength is a good place to start. Organic, chemical, or somewhere in-between is another choice to be made and is a totally personal one. There is a plethora of fertilizers on the market, but the best fertilizer is the one that's used properly.

*CO2/ventilation.* Plants require CO2. There is sufficient CO2 in our atmosphere to support massive bud growth, but when growing inside you must either have adequate ventilation (the volume of the room exhausted at least once/5 minutes) to ensure that there is a constant supply of fresh, CO2 enriched air or one must have supplemental CO2, which requires higher temp's and more nutrients to be utilized effectively.

*Light.* Typically, the more the merrier, but more light will create stronger water, nutrient, and CO2 demands on the plants. You must also have the proper spectrum of lighting as well as a means of efficiently reflecting as much of the light as possible into the garden's canopy. The norm is to use more bluish light (Metal Halide, cool-white fluorescents) for vegetative growth and more reddish (High Pressure sodium, warm fluoro's) light for flowering. Though it's possible to grow great buds under fluorescent lighting and a few will even argue their superiority to HID's, most indoor growers use High Intensity Discharge lights such as MH and HPS, and many use fluoro's for vegetative growth and HPS for flowering. It's very important to have the light as physically close to the canopy as possible without burning the foliage and still allowing for even coverage.Many new growers believe that "Droppin the light" closer to the plant will be beneficial. Besides heat stress, the bulb puts out radiant energy that causes leaf burn (Note it is possible to complete a grow using just HPS or MH)

*Genetics.* Its an easily overlooked factor. Some strains simply have the potential to yield more than others. Having a heavy-yielding strain doesn't automatically equal big yields, either. It only means that the potential for heavy yields is there. The grower must provide the optimum environment for that particular strain in order for it to be able to reach it's yield potential, and each strain has slightly unique requirements. Also, within a strain there are usually several phenotypes, each of which will exhibit unique characteristics which is to say that some pheno's of a particular strain will weigh more than others.

*Plant/root/container size.* Obviously, the longer a plant is veg'd, the bigger it will get and the more it will yield. Almost always overlooked because they're unseen are the roots. Root mass is directly related to bud production. Simply put, the more roots you have the more bud you will (potentially) have. Be sure to always allow plenty of space for the roots to grow and spread out, even more-so in soil A general rule of thumb is 1 gallon of soil for every foot of plant height.

*System.* 
_Scrog/Sog/Vertical_ gardens 
These systems have a higher g/w/time yield than comparable large plant system over the same time period.

*Grower's skill.* Growers can add yield by: using additives (like _B1, kelp, enzymes_), foliar feeding, and topping/FIM/

*In addition.* Tricks like keeping nutrients and the air temps warm during night cycle can help final yield. Although it's a topic of hot debate, it's generally thought that any system that supplies the roots with maximum oxygen (aeroponics) would outperform a system that restricts 02 input such as (soil). 
So, as you can see there's much more to yield than throwing some plants under tons of light with tons of nutes. Before one becomes too concerned with yield, one must first learn how to grow plants well, learn how to "listen" to the plants and give them just what they need. It's best to start with simpler methods, in fact, I think the simpler method is always the better one. Learn how to grow strong, healthy, fast-growing plants and the yields will come.


----------



## BloodShotI'z (Jun 16, 2007)

*I like that Avatar Mogie.*


----------



## fdd2blk (Jun 16, 2007)

i'm gonna say...................*27*.


----------



## abudsmoker (Jun 16, 2007)

27 again i see a trend


----------



## LoveIt (Jul 25, 2007)

Okay, so there are definitely lots of elements that factor in to how much a plant will yield. That being said, does anyone have any examples... like what has been your best harvest, or worst, or your average. And let's just say you've got the environmental conditions just right, what strains tend to produce more, or less than average? I'm hearing lots about outdoor... what about indoor?

Cheers,


----------



## fdd2blk (Jul 25, 2007)

hella...............................this plant should yield at least a few ounces.


----------



## LoveIt (Jul 25, 2007)

holy smokes... I need to move somewhere tropical...


----------



## bub84 (Jul 25, 2007)

Those look like pure heaven.. Very nice


----------



## SuMsHaDy (Jul 25, 2007)

Holly crap that thing is a monster.


----------



## smokeysmokey9 (Nov 12, 2008)

looks like fdd's cat is liking those greens too


----------



## fdd2blk (Nov 12, 2008)

that was last year and that plant blew up.


----------



## siLky joHNsoN (Nov 12, 2008)

would a plant that big yield in lbs? hahah its good tho


----------



## fdd2blk (Nov 12, 2008)

siLky joHNsoN said:


> would a plant that big yield in lbs? hahah its good tho


well over 5.


----------



## jfgordon1 (Nov 12, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> well over 5.


lol daaaamn....


----------



## sterma123 (Nov 12, 2008)

lol now is not the time to grow outside. my friend started his on the windowsill and it just started flowering as soon as it sprouted. but if started early enough it can grow into a huuuge plant and you could get much more than 2ozs


----------



## Kushcrosser (Nov 13, 2008)

I use to have a book by Mel Frank that showed a sativa that was 17 feet tall, and yielded 7lbs of sensimillia. I have got almost 2lbs off a plant, if given perfect conditions you will get alot outdoors.


----------



## John400HPS (Nov 13, 2008)

its possible to yield over a kilo from one plant, or 1000g


----------



## geoakleym (Apr 10, 2009)

this is a tree my friend lmao


----------



## toker752 (May 20, 2009)

i have a few outside i just started. i live in central illinois and i know i have a femal b/cuz the [pistols]. but it hasnt produced buds and has been growing for about a month. help..


----------



## Dan Halen (Jun 7, 2009)

But wait a second. Given an extended veg period equal to that of summer and spring, or about 4-6 months, atleast 50 watts hps/hid light per plant, lst'ing, proper nutes, a large enough container, the right amount of water, and proper air flow, isn't possible to get the same amout of bud from one plant, grown indoors, equal to that of a plant of the same strain, grown outdoors?


----------



## Growerwils (Jun 25, 2009)

This is not on the same topic but iwas wondering i started growing about amonth ago plants looking fine but a few leafs got eaten by a slug caught the lil bastard on my leaf, but my question is will this affect my plant in any way if a couple leafs are damaged ?


----------



## potty (Jun 25, 2009)

Growerwils said:


> This is not on the same topic but iwas wondering i started growing about amonth ago plants looking fine but a few leafs got eaten by a slug caught the lil bastard on my leaf, but my question is will this affect my plant in any way if a couple leafs are damaged ?


 
i have this problem too. havnt got around to killing them yet but to kill them u can put a small container of beer next to them and they will go into it and drown.


----------



## PASS THE BLUNT (Jul 9, 2009)

lol look at that cat


----------



## PASS THE BLUNT (Jul 9, 2009)

look at that cat


----------



## sillyrabbitgimmetheweed (Jul 9, 2009)

fh12345 said:


> im growing a outdoor plant( just one). how much weed could one decently grown marijuana plant produce. my friend told me like an ounce or two but i thought that sounded a little exaggerated. thnks.


 typically a plant that is grown an entire season (the length of time it would grow in the wild) will yield 8-9oz of bud once dried, but this is depends on the strain that it is. if you keep your plants small and only grow them to about 20" before you flower them you will probably yield about an oz


----------



## Ujjayi (Aug 14, 2009)

Hey is there any way to private message here? I'd like to ask fdd2blk a question.


----------



## kmills (Aug 15, 2009)

theres a plant named b.c pine warp gets 20 feet tall and 8 foot roots average yield 3 pounds welcome to b.c


----------



## andrewcrestline (Sep 2, 2009)

holly crap thats a thick plant you should have gone lollypop.


----------



## EyezofSnake (Sep 2, 2009)

...............


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 2, 2009)

EyezofSnake said:


> ...............


photoshopped.


----------



## Poth3ad (Sep 2, 2009)

ohhhhh hes callin you ouuut


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 2, 2009)

Poth3ad said:


> ohhhhh hes callin you ouuut


look at it. the tops of the colas are as fat as his head. there is no such plant or we'd all be growing it. the calyxes would be as big as a walnut. 

nice 5 foot plants with little dude photoshopped into the middle.


----------



## EyezofSnake (Sep 2, 2009)

..........


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 2, 2009)

EyezofSnake said:


> ..........


there's the one.


----------



## grow4me (Sep 2, 2009)

fdd2blk said:


> hella...............................this plant should yield at least a few ounces.


 
Yeah if ya cat don't eat it first.


----------



## NCBF (Sep 2, 2009)

EyezofSnake said:


> ...............


 TOTALLY believable...my friends average last year off 49, all different varieties, was 15 lbs per plant!!! I saw pictures of these guys lifted up with a tractor bucket, picking out worms!!!


----------



## topBud (Sep 3, 2009)

mogie, that post was refreshing to read. thank ylu, im just trying to get my head round different lights and different growing methods for reaching 16 oz plants, do u have any advice?


----------



## ItalianGanjaFarmer (Sep 3, 2009)

I have some advice, take a shit next to your plant after eating vitamins and a bunch of good food, it has to be early in the season though, so by the time the poop decomposes and feeds the soil it will be mid july to early august and the plant will grow 4 inches per day, no joke, your diet has 2 be good though cuz im sure plants dont like twinkies and cheetos


----------



## Toddzio (Sep 4, 2009)

The answer is 42.


----------



## NCBF (Sep 4, 2009)

The answer to everything is 42!! Man, my bro and his girl have had this crazy 42 thing going on for the last couple of years, what do you think that shit is???I no if it is the answer to anything, it's not easily understood...


----------



## landracer (Sep 4, 2009)

LoveIt said:


> Okay, so there are definitely lots of elements that factor in to how much a plant will yield. That being said, does anyone have any examples... like what has been your best harvest, or worst, or your average. And let's just say you've got the environmental conditions just right, what strains tend to produce more, or less than average? I'm hearing lots about outdoor... what about indoor?
> 
> Cheers,


indoor is a different beast completely because size becomes an issue.... as for yield the three most important factors are genetics how long it is veged (size) and soil/nute quality. so if u got time and space and good soil just pick a strain with the best yield for your circumstances. in 1984 my dad raised a sativa hybrid from seed all winter. it went outside in late march at 3 feet tall. it survived the rough spring and by june 1 it was 11 feet. dad started stripping fan leaf in mid aprill and every 3 or 4 weeks he would strip again to stimulate branch growth by sept he needed a ladder to reach the top to strip at 17 feet. in the pics the normally lanky sativa looked like a giant indica or small tree! when it was finishing flowering in late nov we got three kilos of top quality bud and it was still producing when the frost killed it. time and genes in my opinion!


----------



## NCBF (Sep 4, 2009)

landracer said:


> indoor is a different beast completely because size becomes an issue.... as for yield the three most important factors are genetics how long it is veged (size) and soil/nute quality. so if u got time and space and good soil just pick a strain with the best yield for your circumstances. in 1984 my dad raised a sativa hybrid from seed all winter. it went outside in late march at 3 feet tall. it survived the rough spring and by june 1 it was 11 feet. dad started stripping fan leaf in mid aprill and every 3 or 4 weeks he would strip again to stimulate branch growth by sept he needed a ladder to reach the top to strip at 17 feet. in the pics the normally lanky sativa looked like a giant indica or small tree! when it was finishing flowering in late nov we got three kilos of top quality bud and it was still producing when the frost killed it. time and genes in my opinion!



Can you get a hold of those pics??? I wanna see this 17 foot giant!


----------



## landracer (Sep 5, 2009)

NCBF said:


> Can you get a hold of those pics??? I wanna see this 17 foot giant!


sorry, i know it sounds like bullsh#t! i wasn't born yet. and i dont know what dad did with the pics before he died in 98. i think my big sis has everything of his. ...you know that before everyone started selecting genes for size it was not uncommon for mexican/tropical sativas to reach 20 ft in five months. i pertty sure dad had been crossing all the seed he was getting since the early sixties and was selecting for large yield (large size). our family didnt even know about indicas untill the late 80's. the picture was a poloroid. P.S. in our area the police couldnt spot a pot plant in your front yard let alone one grown in the woods! all thats changed. we dont grow anything over a genetic limit of five feet any more.


----------



## landracer (Sep 5, 2009)

here is some pics off the web

the one dad grew was bigger


----------



## smigger18758 (Aug 22, 2010)

hya guys thay are nice plants im a indoor grower uk


----------



## KingDavid91 (Nov 18, 2010)

ItalianGanjaFarmer said:


> I have some advice, take a shit next to your plant after eating vitamins and a bunch of good food, it has to be early in the season though, so by the time the poop decomposes and feeds the soil it will be mid july to early august and the plant will grow 4 inches per day, no joke, your diet has 2 be good though cuz im sure plants dont like twinkies and cheetos


That brings a whole new meaning to smoking your own shit lmfao


----------



## eastcoastindoor (Dec 4, 2010)

The difference is the area where the roots grow is unlimited outdoors..


----------



## Mary J Vanna (Dec 5, 2010)

What kind of setup did you have because your plants are beautiful.


----------



## maryjaneismylove (May 11, 2011)

i dont know what the fuck youve been doing but i raked in 2 pounds a tree last season


----------



## Dan Casus (May 11, 2011)

Nice first post. 

What is it they always say... pic's or it didn't happen.


----------



## PeacefulKid1992 (May 11, 2011)

yeah outdoor plants get more weed for some reason...indoor gets less then outdoor,and autos get less then indoor n outdoor.
I heard people get ounces n pounds from outdoor. Indoor you get like ounces depending on the plants,but to end this lol im high sorry, u always get way more outdoor and u cant really say how much u get,depends on the grower,nutes and soil. Indoor depends on how much light u get in and nutes, hope this helps in anyway lol.


----------



## isthis2012 (May 12, 2011)

This thread makes me wanna grow 20 foot sativas


----------



## onomado (Jul 28, 2011)

This thread makes me want to get ripped and post silly posts and use really bad grammar... I grow 35 ft indicas and yield 14 elbows per tree... All I do is feed them creatine and amino fuel. They look like bodybuilders... cuz we all know they are natural athletes!


----------



## IslandDelight (Jul 29, 2011)

I just ask my plants nicely to "grow big", and I do alright


----------



## KushLyle (Nov 13, 2013)

fh12345 said:


> im growing a outdoor plant( just one). how much weed could one decently grown marijuana plant produce. my friend told me like an ounce or two but i thought that sounded a little exaggerated. thnks.


It would depend on the stran and your growing method. If it is outdoors, you can expect to have a little more as compared to indoors because you will allow the weed plant to naturally grow in an outdoor setting which is normally not the case indoors with artificial lights and all. 
2 ounces may is off. Just too little to spend time with caring and spending. If you're growing a marijuana plant so big it looks like a tree at 12 feet high, you can get more in most cases. Never had that less even outdoors. Most I can get was approximately 300 grams and it was a giant sativa plant already.
May be in expert hands it can be more.


----------



## cbmcjmjian (Nov 13, 2013)

is your plant a male?


----------



## brotes grandes (Nov 14, 2013)

I think a proper outdoors plant will always produce more then a indoors one as the sun will hit it from top of plant to soil at ground level therefor more penetrating light equals more buds,even the shitty "popcorn" buds you get outdoors are worth keeping.. I believe resin production outdoors is more aswell plus last season i saw a single outdoors plant yield just over 6n a half pounds wet..


----------



## OGkushNC (Nov 14, 2013)

Show OFF lol I can wait to start growing outdoors.


----------



## onomado (Dec 4, 2013)

ok, the magic formula from outdoor yield being so much higher than indoor yield has to do with the little secret known as photosynthesis. A 1000w hps light tries to reproduce the color spectrum of natural sunlight. It also puts out between 30-45000 lumens of energy. If you could focus the natural sunlight outdoors into a 5ftx7ft footprint that an indoor HID hood gives you, you would see a jump in the lumens of that footprint to about 130000 lumens in the same square footage. So, in essence, you grow outdoors under the equivalent of 5 x 1000w hps lights per plant! It is pretty amazing when you consider sunlight is free of charge, and the power company doesn't send you Christmas cards for your power bills...lol. I do 9 plants indoors under 4kw of hps and get about 2.5 to 3 pounds per harvest in 5 gal pots. The same phenotypes in 28 gallon pots outdoors nets me that much per plant during the outdoor season. So that is roughly ten times the growth and yield outdoors as indoors. Case in point... bigger roots equal more nute uptake. Bigger nute usage needs more light to complete photosynthesis at a higher rate. More light equals more anabolic growth of plant. Higher rate of all processes involved equals 3 pound plants under the big burning dot in the sky. I love the great outdoors!!!


----------



## SnapsProvolone (Dec 4, 2013)

onomado said:


> This thread makes me want to get ripped and post silly posts and use really bad grammar... I grow 35 ft indicas and yield 14 elbows per tree... All I do is feed them creatine and amino fuel. They look like bodybuilders... cuz we all know they are natural athletes!


Plus Red Bull and 5 hour energy drinks.


----------



## mr sunshine (Dec 5, 2013)

SnapsProvolone said:


> Plus Red Bull and 5 hour energy drinks.


Dont forget semen!


----------



## spek9 (Dec 5, 2013)

brotes grandes said:


> I think a proper outdoors plant will always produce more then a indoors one as the sun will hit it from top of plant to soil at ground level therefor more penetrating light equals more buds,even the shitty "popcorn" buds you get outdoors are worth keeping.. I believe resin production outdoors is more aswell plus last season i saw a single outdoors plant yield just over 6n a half pounds wet..


Although I'm a newb to indoor growing, I want to say:

- you're speaking of spectrum (I prefer spek-trum) and spectrum penetration
- "shitty 'popcorn'" buds are worth keeping indoors or out, particularly when you cook
- resin production doesn't change indoors/outdoors
- many growers I've met here can match outdoor to indoor harvest levels, granted we're not speaking of 12' pure sativa strains

I'm a very experienced outdoor grower (literally used to run multiple crops, several hundred plants per year), and although I'm only doing small perpetual now (24 plants at a time), I'm surpassing the quality of my outdoor grows already. Quantity... not so much, but again, I know folks I've met here on RIU that come damned close or even surpass gram-for-gram indoors what I could do on my best day outside.

Not arguing, just sayin'.

-spek


----------



## Dsmwarrior (Dec 5, 2013)

Is 8 or 9 grams a 2' plant under cfl's decent? The bud is REALLY GOOD, but not big yield! Also had a LOT of plant per light, so just wondering about yield, also this is first cycle to harvest, and even tho it's a smaller yield, I think cfl's give a better quality smoke, comparing mine to my buddies who grows with hps, and practically same nutrients, his are much bigger, but fluffier, mine are smaller but more dense and resiny, and mine has a better smoke and aroma, I also run a mixed spectrum as well, going to have 4 plants in this cycle under 250w of 2700k cfl, and 125w of 6500k cfl, last cycle I had 6 plants under that, so I figure I should have a better yield this cycle.


----------



## 123tom123tom (Dec 6, 2013)

A friend of mine is growing indoors and getting 25-27 oz a plant consistently. He has a bad grow and gets 18oz. He is doing this in 12 weeks from clones. Very efficient grower.


----------



## 123tom123tom (Dec 6, 2013)

Forgot to say only uses 600 w hps aswell. In soil drip fed. The stalks are like tree trunks.


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Dec 6, 2013)

[video=youtube;ZM0N3z_Kikg]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZM0N3z_Kikg[/video]


----------

